# Katie Price`s Lipstick !



## clubenvy. (Jun 18, 2009)

I love how it blends in w/ her tan.. thanks mucho :O)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Loooks like maybe Blankety...Not sure but Damn they look good together!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ I agree..
is that the same girl that was on that show Katie & Peter I think that's the name?


----------



## clubenvy. (Jun 18, 2009)

ya she`s had like 5 reality shows, the one currently airing is Katie & Peter:Stateside. unfortunately they`re getting a divorce & those above pics are her on the rebound w/ a model in ibiza =( lol

is the lipstick maybe half n half ? :S


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah that's her. That's not her man though. Her and Peter are in the process of getting a divorce at the mo.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

well it outta be.....lol

Do you have Blankety....that really is what it looks like


----------



## clubenvy. (Jun 18, 2009)

ooh thanks so much


----------



## RLevine4 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like blankety to me as well, with a gloss on top. My favorite gloss on top of blankety is wildly lush. 

I wish someone would do a tutorial for her eyes  She always has awesome, over the top eyes and HUGE fake lashes


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 19, 2009)

I wear Spice lipliner,Blankety on top, with a lil bit of C-thru lipglass for xtra shine and get that same look.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love her with dark hair.


----------

